

The Sound of the Dialup: an Example Handshake - zik
https://i.imgur.com/5Dq6K2U.png

======
gus_massa
Link to the original blog post, with more information:
[http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured...](http://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-
pictured.html) (You can buy the poster there and the blog has many interesting
articles.)

Previous HN discussion with many comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5140135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5140135)
(358 points, 527 days ago, 46 comments)

